# Wierd wood id???



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

howdy howdy. Was hoping for some help from those that know better than I in identifying this wood. We came across this a while back and a fellow tree trimmer kept it for me. This is not osage orange, the yellow is nowhere near as light and bright the grain appears to be a mustard darker yellow combined with a lines of jungle green and brown. Threw a chunk on the lathe the other day and it looks super pretty, was just wondering what I might call it:yes: Thanks for any help, 
Bond


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The only two that I know of that are somewhat yellow besides Osage when fresh cut is locust (black and honey) and mulberry. Might be a start for your search.


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

It might help if you gave some information about where you got it.. Where it's from, etc.... If you got it up in Michigan - that might take us 1 direction... If you cut it down in South Florida or Texas - that might take another direction...

Also...
Is it hard or soft? Smell to the wood when it's cut? Oily or not? Etc...

Thanks


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I live in TN. The tree wasnt all that large maybe 25 to thirty feet Id imagine. The wood is on the lighter side and nice and soft.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

What's the leaves look like an the texture of bark. Or do you not no?


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like elm, it can have color variations like you describe. That's my guess.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

bond3737 said:


> I live in TN. The tree wasnt all that large maybe 25 to thirty feet Id imagine. The wood is on the lighter side and nice and soft.


I assumed it was heavy since you were comparing it to Osage. My mistake. You know what they say when you assume......

I agree with woodtick greg, it looks like Red Elm now, given the lighter weight.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

bond3737 said:


> howdy howdy. Was hoping for some help from those that know better than I in identifying this wood. We came across this a while back and a fellow tree trimmer kept it for me. This is not osage orange, the yellow is nowhere near as light and bright the grain appears to be a mustard darker yellow combined with a lines of jungle green and brown. Threw a chunk on the lathe the other day and it looks super pretty, was just wondering what I might call it:yes: Thanks for any help,
> Bond


look's like locust to me i belive that has been said. It is good fire wood also if you have lot's of very small stuff and not board wood


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

I have some Redbud turning blanks that look similar. A picture of the bark would help.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Stag sumac.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's Bing's find on sumac wood images: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=sumac+wood&go=&qs=n&sk=&sc=7-10&form=QBIR#x0y0


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

qbilder said:


> Stag sumac.


Yep, that's what I'd guess.

Take a look at my staghorn sumac page for confirmation


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

found this too, looks close as well http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/smoketree.htm


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

bond3737 said:


> found this too, looks close as well http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/smoketree.htm


Good catch. I didn't think of that one at all 'cause all I've ever had of it is the one little sample plank you see on the page there.

That opens up 

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/chittamwood.htm

as another possiblity


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes, I also have turned this. If it has a spongy pith, it is sumac but if not then i don't know


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like Redbud to me. This was just cut from a larger piece into pen blanks. It will darken in a few days.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Redbud is hard.


----------



## woodstowoods (Jan 30, 2012)

when you say its light, is it really light, as in only slightly more dense then balsa, but heavier than say basswood?
american paw paw would be my guess.


----------

